# De bună seamă



## samant

I would like to know if someone could explain me the meaning of de bună seam in romanian.
thanks


----------



## Zephyri

samant said:


> I would like to know if someone could explain me the meaning of de bună seam in romanian.
> thanks


 
It depends on the context a bit but "any day" , "no doubt", "as likely as not" and "make no mistake!" are all possibilities.


----------



## irinet

I will translate this old expression  with: 'of course' ,  or 'by all means'.


----------



## samant

irinet said:


> I will translate this old expression  with: 'of course' ,  or 'by all means'.


 ok thanks!


----------



## samant

Zephyri said:


> It depends on the context a bit but "any day" , "no doubt", "as likely as not" and "make no mistake!" are all possibilities.


ok thanks!


----------



## farscape

Zephyri said:


> It depends on the context a bit but "any day" , "no doubt", "as likely as not" and "make no mistake!" are all possibilities.



As a native speaker I have some doubts about "make no mistake!" Are you sure you're not referring to "bagă de seamă" or "ia/luați aminte"?

The context plays a major role in coming up with an adequate translation, and again, I have to remind the members of the forum that providing the context is a requierment. And so is using proper spelling and letter cap.

Later,
faescape - moderator


----------



## samant

farscape said:


> As a native speaker I have some doubts about "make no mistake!" Are you sure you're not referring to "bagă de seamă" or "ia/luați aminte"?
> 
> The context plays a major role in coming up with an adequate translation, and again, I have to remind the members of the forum that providing the context is a requierment. And so is using proper spelling and letter cap.
> 
> Later,
> faescape - moderator



Sorry!

I found this expression in this dialogue:
-ce multă lume este la această aniversare!
- Da, de bună seamă este o mare sărbatoare.

I would translate it with of course or something similar.


----------



## farscape

And you'd be right 

f.


----------

